# I think Stella is going to die....



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

She is pregnant and she started spotting last night, and throughout today it started getting a bit heavier. She is very melancholy looking and isn't moving much, she looks like she is in pain... It didn't seem she was eating or drinking though early this morning she was eating a corn flake... She's limb but she is still alive. She is about to be on her 20th day pregnant she started all this on her 19th day pregnant.. I'm very worried about her. Like I don't know if all this is just leading up to birth and she will be fine, or if she is just dying. I am so upset I am so worried. I don't want my baby girl to die): 


Stella, Isabel, Marco, Polo, Tinkerbell


----------



## hybanana (Jan 27, 2012)

She may be in dystosia. If she is hunchy and looks ill take her to a vet asap

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

I have no vets that specialize with rats within the small town I live it. It is all about two hours away..... What is that sickness you said. And hunchy... Hmm she is kinda like........ Idk how to explain it she just looks very sad 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

If she is continuously bleeding and pregnant, it can be life threatening .....  If you can take her to a vet , even if it's far, it is best . 

I'm sorry this is happening ... I really hope she pulls through !! Is she eating and drinking? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hybanana (Jan 27, 2012)

Dystosia is when the babies get stuck and momma can't push them out. Sometimes a little lube can help most it mostly requires a c section before pups and momma could pass...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

I will try lube. She isn't to my knowledge eating or drinking but then again I'm not up her butt I don't wanna stress her. And the bleeding stops and then starts and so fourth. It's not continuous. 


Stella, Isabel, Marco, Polo, Tinkerbell


----------



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

Could the momma resolve the problem herself?): like give birth eventually without help or if she is in dystocia is will she need help and it won't resolve itself without medical attention?


Stella, Isabel, Marco, Polo, Tinkerbell


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Warning I'm
Abit harsh but..... 

STOP IGNORING ADVICE GET THAT RAT TO A VET OR SHE WILL DIE!!!! Of you have no exotic vet just take her to a normal vet..... They'll know how to save her!!! There are no excuses to not get your pet vetinary emergency treatment when they need it. If she dies you should be banned from
Ever keeping pets again! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

Lol what.... Banned? One, stuff happens, Two, times are tough, it's around Christmas. This rat means the world to me. I love her as much as any rat owner loves theirs. I can't get to a vet at the moment. And I don't need anybody telling me I'm irresponsible or a bad person. Sometimes you just don't have the money. Period. I want to save her trust me I do. Don't make me feel worse than I do. I'm doing the very best I can.... I shouldn't be banned from having pets? This kind of stuff happens to the best of people. And I don't need you being rude...... Thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

I wish I had the money to take her to the vet. I would do it as quick as possible. I can't have her die. But I can't go with no money for the vet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Do you have a credit card or someone you could borrow money from temporarily? I'm sure they would be able to understand that a life is more important than buying someone a book or CD or something, and they'd be willing to help you out. It might actually be the best time to ask because people would be feeling the "Christmas spirit" hopefully and will want to help you out. What you're describing is not normal, and she honestly will die if the babies are stuck. There is no way for her to "get better" or really be able to fix it herself. She will most likely need to either have a C-section to get them out, or at least have her put to sleep so she doesn't die a slow and painful death (literally). It's bad news, but there's no way to sugar coat it without making the rat suffer. Either way, at least take her to a vet. It doesn't matter if there are no "rat vets" around you, they usually all have general knowledge and can still be able to help you in some way. Many vets offer payment plans where you can pay off a little each month instead of all at once. I hope she will be ok, she is probably in a terrible ammount of stress and pain from what you described. I hope a vet can help her soon! Just keep a very close eye on her for now and look up as much information as you can to help a rat in labor who has stuck babies. You can try gently gently rubbing her tummy to try to fix a baby, but she needs to be seen by a vet. These symptoms do not sound at all normal, especially for them to have been going on for so long.


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Or do you have anything you could sell or borrow money off of? Just recently my rat was sick and I took my camera to a pawn shop and borrowed money off it and they kept my camera until I could pay them back the money I borrowed to take him to the vet. Or I'd just call around vets and play up the dramatics a bit. If there's still hope for the world, someone will feel bad for you and maybe allow you to at least make payments. Or maybe offer free work. You could offer to clean cages for free or anything else they need done. Good luck, and I apologize for the rudeness of that person. Some people just never have to worry about money.


----------



## hybanana (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm my line of work I see dystocias many times. None of them resolve themselves unless there is a pup half out and we can pull it out. Otherwise there must be a c section. If it is not fixed she will, and the pups will die :-/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hybanana (Jan 27, 2012)

The other option is that she is having a miscarriage but even that this far along is very dangerous and she could fall ill from infection. I hate to be the one to tell you but what ever the outcome of this is, she needs to be taken to the vet, so you must scrap up the money for it. When my rat needed to go to the vet I scheduled it and worked my ass of at work extra hours to get the money and sold all my college books back so that I could pay for it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

There are several things that it could be. If she doesn't get to a vet, chances are high that she will pass and very painfully. She likely will get an infection and need spayed before it spreads and kills her. 

You bred intentionally, but without a vet on hand?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

When you have pets you take on a certain responsibility which means you need to be prepared for an emergency and this means having enough money in the bank. My friends and family and I always keep at least £500 in our savings just for unexpected vet bills because they do happen it's part of having a pet. It's an emergency at the end of the day and they can crop up at anytime. My horse has just become very poorly and insurance isn't paying out... If I didn't have the money there he would have to be put to sleep. They are agreeing to let me pay £300 a month because it's over £1000. If you pay some of it the vet may let you pay the rest when you can afford it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

RattasticRatstache said:


> I will try lube. She isn't to my knowledge eating or drinking but then again I'm not up her butt I don't wanna stress her. And the bleeding stops and then starts and so fourth. It's not continuous.
> 
> 
> Stella, Isabel, Marco, Polo, Tinkerbell


I didn't read in depth past this because people sound angry... So if someone else has said this, I apologize .

If she has bled for more than a couple hours, it's definitely life threatening .... Sometimes they start bleeding and then stop, and reabsorb the litter (I'm not an expert, this is what I have read on previous forums) but that if it continues more than that, there's a serious problem.

She is likely dying without treatment... 

Surgery IS expensive (C-section) ...I know this is probably very difficult, but she may need to be pts if she is dying slowly and you can't afford surgery....

I'd call a vet and tell them the situation. Tell them your rat has been bleeding a couple days and may have to have c-section or be pts. You should go to an exotic vet, even if they're two hours away...

Otherwise she will likely pass painfully. 

If you really cannot make it to the exotics vet, see if a regular vet can either save her life for a reasonable fee, or pts. 

I'm sorry for you... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Sadly this rat will almost surely(and probably already has) die
 I had a baby with the same problem. She must have gotten pregnant on her first heat and was heavily pregnant. She seemed to go into labor in the middle of the night but still had not had them by morning and was acting stressed. I took her to the emergency vet that Sunday but she died on the table before they could start cutting her open. The vet said that she simply couldnt get the babies out.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Did you breed her on purpose? If so, it was incredibly irresponsible of you.
Without vet care, this rat is almost certainly going to die and must be in incredible pain right now.
I highly suggest finding some way to pay for the vet (even if it means asking your family/friends for help).

I hope she makes it, but i am doubtful. I am praying for your little girl!


----------



## hybanana (Jan 27, 2012)

It seems as though this poster has moved onto other topics. Which is too bad to see because if my girl was in this situation I would have dropped everything. Tisktisk. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I learn the hard way that emergency hits and they hit hard that's why I got a credit card just incase

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

Okay. Listen people. Is there a reason to be putting me down when I'm already low enough? I don't have 400 bucks to just drop. No. I got my rats already pregnant and since they were my first, I decided I was gonna be a breeder and I now know that I can't breed them because stuff like this happens and I believe that stuff would be my personal business. Stella passed away. I had no way of taking her to the get what so ever, I loved that rat very much. So could you all get off my back and have some sympathy for an animal lover and pet owner who just lost a dear pet? I had "moved on" to other topics because you people can seriously be just SO mean. I won't stand for it so I dropped the subject moving into others since nobody was actually helping me but instead ridiculing me. I will not reply to a post when people are being as ride as ever. We are all here for the same reasons, we LOVE rats. People are just people. I am a human being and if you guys have nothing nice to say at all, DO NOT comment on my post as it will be brought to the attention of the bosses of the website. 


Stella, Isabel, Marco, Polo, Tinkerbell


----------



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh and the person I got her from was the one that breaded them and these were the pregnancies that Stella passed from I have not bread them myself yet as which I will not do seeing how devastating it could become. 


Stella, Isabel, Marco, Polo, Tinkerbell


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I know that it can hurt to have it seem like people are coming at you from all angles. But believe me, there was no way to help that rat other than to take her to a vet at that point. When rats get cold and limp, they are literally on the way out. What people were suggesting was the only way to save her. And it may not have even been able to save her, but it was the only chance at that point. 
I am sorry that you had to learn the sad side of breeding so suddenly


----------



## Ratling (Nov 2, 2013)

People were helping you. They told you to take her to the vet, and you said no. Surgery was the only thing that could have saved her, if anything could have. And yes, it's possible that even that wouldn't have. As for the reason people are being harsh, why wouldn't they be? You are a horribly irresponsible person, judging by all of your posts. People get mad when they see a dog or baby locked in a car on a hot summer day, or an animal left outside without water, because when things you do affect another living creature beyond just yourself, it is not just 'your business', and your attitude of 'they're my rats, I do what I want with them' gives the impression that you may care about them as prized possessions, but you do not appreciate that they are living creatures capable of metacognition. 

I understand that you may not have realized that you might have a sudden, expensive cost coming from owning a pet rat when you got them, but you are going to have a lot less sympathy when you have one that's currently still pregnant (because didn't you say you had two pregnant rats in a previous post?), as well as several others to take care of, all of whom might need to go to a vet and might need you to figure out how to come up with four hundred dollars, and your first reaction to this loss is to go on the adoption board, when it's already clear that you do not have the money to take care of your pets, and ask if anyone has rats they're getting rid of in your area.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Do you know how many times I took my rats to the vet people think they can just get a rat and throw it in a cage and that is not right I'm sorry but maybe you shouldn't have a rat if you don't know how costly they can be not trying to be mean but its true from what I read people were trying to help you and I'm sure if you we're sick you'd spend the money to get what you needed so why can't you do it for a living creature that you claim to love?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I think the mods should lock this post to be honest. It's going no where; people are just repeating the same thing over and over again. 

I feel if the person is posting, they know there's something wrong and they want to learn : that's better than people who never learn and end up hoarding. This rat died, and the next time something like this happens, I'd rather the person post about it than not post about it. Maybe there can be some constructive suggestions that the person can learn from. Maybe people can learn from those suggestions and work for prevention.

Constructive comments:

-can you take an odd job (walking dogs, tutoring, snow shoveling, grass cutting, babysitting, etc etc etc) to pay for your rats health? 
-can you sell something?
-can you ask friends and family, or start a fundraiser? 
-can you make a deal with a vet? 
-can you explain it's treatment or PTS for some sympathy from a vet? 
- can you take out a credit card or bank loan? 
- can you make a budget for how many rats you can support? 

Maybe the person didn't think of these things before. 


Also..... I think it's best to be understanding in these situations. 

Minimum wage here is $7.40 . Assuming you have no taxes taken out immediately and pay later, that's 54 hours of work for a $400 dollar rat bill. For someone working from paycheck to paycheck, that's difficult. If you're a student, it's almost impossible to work that much in a reasonable amount of time and still feed yourself and house yourself. 

If you have money, and you don't live in an economically shot area, and if you don't have a disabling illness (cancer, severe psychotic illness, huge unexpected medical bills, disability etc etc), then that's great. (Not saying the person does, just saying those are fair reasons). For everyone else, it's a different story. Not everyone plans for these things; they happen sometimes after the person has acquired the rats. If you CAN part with the rats, then some people rehome them. I've seen it. But many people, I'm willing to bet, would not be able to, for many reasons. So...... 


Anyways, I know people were just trying to be helpful, but being helpful and understanding is a great combo too.....I hope this doesn't deter anyone from posting about these things, because maybe one of these suggestions in the future WILL save a rats life. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

You people just aren't being fair towards me. I am NOT irresponsible. My rat passed away I literally have $0 dollars in my bank. And yeah. I posted that on the adoption board because I was curious if there are any breeders. You know, I'm as to say that you people are judgmental for those who don't have a ton of money. I'm trying here. This is the type of crap that makes me not even want to be on this website as I had problems in high school and whatnot getting picked on and judged on EVERYTHING I did. Is there a stop to this ever? On a FORUM I get people to be mean to me? No I came for YOUR help. And if you are going to tell me something that I COULD NOT DO, not because I didn't want to, but because I COULD NOT. and I don't have a "their my rats attitude" but I am saying that I am an animal lover with a huge heart and this hurt me very much and I don't need this crap from to guys making me feel worse. Keep in mind we are all human. I don't think I will be back on this website.... I refuse to be judged when you're not living my situation. 


Stella, Isabel, Marco, Polo, Tinkerbell


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

LEAVE RATTASTIC ALONE! Haven't you done enough?! The girl passed, they are GREAVING! They did what they could AND THAT'S ALL ANY OF US CAN DO! I came to this forum expecting helpful and friendly advice and I've found how savage and ruthless you lot are! You should be ASHAMED! Now get over yourselves and leave Rattastic alone and let them mourn.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

RattasticRatstache said:


> You people just aren't being fair towards me. I am NOT irresponsible. My rat passed away I literally have $0 dollars in my bank. And yeah. I posted that on the adoption board because I was curious if there are any breeders. You know, I'm as to say that you people are judgmental for those who don't have a ton of money. I'm trying here. This is the type of crap that makes me not even want to be on this website as I had problems in high school and whatnot getting picked on and judged on EVERYTHING I did. Is there a stop to this ever? On a FORUM I get people to be mean to me? No I came for YOUR help. And if you are going to tell me something that I COULD NOT DO, not because I didn't want to, but because I COULD NOT. and I don't have a "their my rats attitude" but I am saying that I am an animal lover with a huge heart and this hurt me very much and I don't need this crap from to guys making me feel worse. Keep in mind we are all human. I don't think I will be back on this website.... I refuse to be judged when you're not living my situation.
> 
> 
> Stella, Isabel, Marco, Polo, Tinkerbell


 I'm sorry people are not understanding!!! I was trying to be diplomatic about it, but I think heyfay hit the nail on the head.., I don't know why people are being so detached :s you obviously love your rats and are trying to learn more about them.... It breaks my heart... Don't leave the forum !!!!!!! This is the SECOND time this month that people were like "yeah you guys are unfriendly, I, leaving " ... Seriously stay. It's easy to judge and assume when you can't see the person...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Gannyaan said:


> I'm sorry people are not understanding!!! I was trying to be diplomatic about it, but I think heyfay hit the nail on the head.., I don't know why people are being so detached :s you obviously love your rats and are trying to learn more about them.... It breaks my heart... Don't leave the forum !!!!!!! This is the SECOND time this month that someone was like "yeah you guys are unfriendly, I, leaving " ... Seriously stay. It's easy to judge and assume when you can't see the person...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Gannyaan, I thank you.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm sorry your rat passed I really am. But please let it be a lesson to you and save up for emergency vet bills before you get your next pet.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Crezzard said:


> I'm sorry your rat passed I really am. But please let it be a lesson to you and save up for emergency vet bills before you get your next pet.... Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Just leave well enough alone, please. You are adding insult to injury.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm sorry for what I said I didn't mean for it to come out as harsh as it did and sometimes people on here are way harsh if you don't have money to spend or proper cages and sometimes its overwhelming to try to keep up etc So I am sorry for what I said 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hybanana (Jan 27, 2012)

We were helping you. Maybe it didn't seem like it because there was only ONE solution to the problem and that was to go to the vet. I am very sorry that you lost your sweet rattie, that is devastating and I wish you the best with your other rats. But please understand for the future that we are trying to help. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alida (Dec 14, 2013)

I know I am new but I kind of feel the need to add some perspective. I am going on this person is young for one (thought that does not really matter) but regardless they are new to rats. Do you know how many people go into a pet store and say oh these are cute and only 5 bucks I am gonna get one? do you have any idea of how many of those people never go online, never research and never take the time to figure out what is going on with their pet which either ends up dumped or dead? I used to do ferret rescue years ago and I can tell you even with a 150$ price tag the people in that category is daunting. So yeah not going to the vet is not ideal but it is what it is and at least she cared enough to research and ask and try to do something for her pet. Unfortunately rat rescues are not that prevalent otherwise I would have suggested surrendering a rat to a rescue to receive treatment. I have had many a ferret surrendered to me sick and on death's door that I have either rehabbed or helped over the bridge humanely. Rather than chastise and condemn we as pet owners who have more knowledge should educate and help kindle the love rather than alienate and stifle it. we do not want her to want to leave, hurt and angry. We want her to stay and learn from this experience so that it is not repeated. We want her to learn that even saving up 5 dollars per month can help save a future life as a vet bill. We want to teach her to call around to the closest vets and ask them preemptively if they are willing to treat rats in emergencies and ballpark costs for the most common ailments. Saying she should be banned and that she killed her rat and that she should not own pets does not help this situation or future ones. The hurt of the loss and the guilt of the situation alone is penance enough. 

Again I know I am new here and probably have not earned soap box right yet but I just had to add my perspective to this situation....


----------



## frumbbug (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't think people were trying to be mean intentionally. Sometimes when people love something, they get defensive. We all love rats, and the last thing we want is for a rat to suffer or die when it can be helped. I know how you feel. I've got 3 boys right now and I'm struggling to get them a larger cage (they aren't extremely cramped or anything, but I'd love to spoil them properly). Sometimes I wonder if I should have taken on 3 feeder rats, considering I don't exactly have the funds to truly spoil them the way I would like to. But every time they look at me, I know I did the right thing. I'm extremely sorry to hear that your rat ended up passing. In truth, it's never a good idea to take on animals if you don't have the funds for emergencies. But I can understand the other side too. I don't have the funds for emergencies right now, and definitely not for 3 boys. But on the flip side, my life would not be as rich if I hadn't brought them home instead of leaving them to be eaten. Please don't abandon the forum as an option. Just think of it as people trying to aggressively fight for your rat's life and not that they were attacking you (though I'm sure it feels like that). Let us know if you need any more help.


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm very sorry about Stella. I know sometimes it is hard and near impossible to just dig out 400$. I'm also really sorry that some people on this forum were posting mean comments. They don't know the whole story, stuff happens. Everyone here learned. Don't leave, even though a few people aren't very helpful nor nice(really people!) doesn't mean we all are. Most of us are very good about understanding the situation and working with it. Rest in Peace Stella.

And the rest of you, just leave Rattastic alone. We already settled this, but you keep attacking him/her. Really it's sad that you're driving people off the forum, when this is a place for learning and connecting. Congrats. We probably just lost a member.  (Can we lock this already)


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I thank you guys for apologising, It's never to late to say sorry. I just hope they see them. I agree, please let's lock this thread.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I won't apologize and I don't care if I get flamed or banned for this remark.

I ask you all not to take this kids word on their rescuing of a pregnant rat but rather draw your attention to their hello post, the very first one. Then do some math. Nobody needs to be made guilty except for the OP, clearly a liar. 

Some people need only be judged on their actions. This was an intentional breed and now Stella is dead, a pup herself. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Sad situation all around.

Also sad that no one thought to flag/report this to a moderator until it got completely out of control. We're really understaffed, and we can't always read every thread, so sometimes we need you guys to use your best judgement and alert us when something is wrong.
*

Please, guys, don 't be afraid to use that report button when things have clearly gone too far.*


----------

